# Big Shuriken 2: Scythe kündigt Nachfolger des Big Shuriken an



## PCGH-Redaktion (12. Oktober 2011)

*Big Shuriken 2: Scythe kündigt Nachfolger des Big Shuriken an*

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu Big Shuriken 2: Scythe kündigt Nachfolger des Big Shuriken an gefragt. 

Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der  Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: Big Shuriken 2: Scythe kündigt Nachfolger des Big Shuriken an


----------



## SaKuL (12. Oktober 2011)

*Big Shuriken 2: Scythe kündigt Nachfolger des Big Shuriken an*

Eine Heatpipe mehr, aber weniger Lamellenfläche wie es scheint.
Gut, dass es keine Push-Pins mehr gibt. Wenn jetzt noch ein wenig mehr Leistung geboten wird als beim Vorgänger, dann kann man wohl von einem würdigen Nachfolger im Sinne von Evolution sprechen.


----------



## e4syyy (12. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Big Shuriken 2: Scythe kündigt Nachfolger des Big Shuriken an*

Das kleine süße Ding soll einen 2600k kühl halten?


----------



## micha2 (12. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Big Shuriken 2: Scythe kündigt Nachfolger des Big Shuriken an*



e4syyy schrieb:


> Das kleine süße Ding soll einen 2600k kühl halten?


 aber dicke. meiner kühlt nen X6 1090T problemlos. klein ist der allerdings überhaupt nicht.


----------



## TerrorTomato (12. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Big Shuriken 2: Scythe kündigt Nachfolger des Big Shuriken an*



e4syyy schrieb:


> Das kleine süße Ding soll einen 2600k kühl halten?


 
Wenn du das DIng nicht gerade auf 4GHz oder höher Prügelst ist das kein Problem! Mit inaktive IGP und ohne OC verbraucht er ja nur 80W


----------



## Mr.Ultimo (12. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Big Shuriken 2: Scythe kündigt Nachfolger des Big Shuriken an*



micha2 schrieb:


> aber dicke. meiner kühlt nen X6 1090T problemlos. klein ist der allerdings überhaupt nicht.
> steht ja nit umsosnt "big" drauf schnall das ding aufn itx mainboard und du siehst nen schicken lüfter im gehäuse das wars ok und allu lamellen


----------



## C4Alive (12. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Big Shuriken 2: Scythe kündigt Nachfolger des Big Shuriken an*

also ich ha hab den shuriken rev.b auf nem i-72600k.
in prime95 geht er auf max 76°C wa sehr viel ist.
probier jetzt mal den big shuriken aus, ob der bessere ergebnisse liefert.


----------



## micha2 (12. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Big Shuriken 2: Scythe kündigt Nachfolger des Big Shuriken an*



Mr.Ultimo schrieb:


> steht ja nit umsosnt "big" drauf schnall das ding aufn itx mainboard und du siehst nen schicken lüfter im gehäuse das wars ok und allu lamellen


 
ach! mach keinen scheiss. steht da wirklich "big" drauf? kann es sein das sogar einer in meinem cube arbeitet?
schon mitbekommen, das ich auf ne frage antwortete und ein "big" in meinem rechner arbeitet?


----------



## C4Alive (14. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Big Shuriken 2: Scythe kündigt Nachfolger des Big Shuriken an*

ha ha wie bist du denn drauf? 

ja so ist sein name bIg ShUrIkEn !!!!
MAl schauen was er jetzt hergibt.
morgen weiß ich mehr.


----------



## C4Alive (15. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Big Shuriken 2: Scythe kündigt Nachfolger des Big Shuriken an*

So Jungs jetzt ist der big Shuriken drauf, hab nen anständigen 2000 1/min Lüfter drauf. 120mm.
wenn ich prime95 und FurMark gleichzeitig laufen lasse.
bekomm ich auf die cpu nen max wert von 82°C!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
graka gtx580 bleibt auf 56°C.

wenn ich nur Prime95 laufen lasse ist der Big shuriken kälter als der  shuriken rev. B. aber nur mit anderen 120mm lüfter. mit slim scyth  lüfter bis auf 1 grad kälter. also kein unterschied zu shuriken rev.b  und big shuriken. schade.

mit dem                     Sharkoon SE Fan 2000 1/min
shuriken rev.b:    ca. 76°C
big shuriken   :    ca. 65°C

Jetzt muss wohl undervolting her.


----------



## Abductee (16. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Big Shuriken 2: Scythe kündigt Nachfolger des Big Shuriken an*

der big shuriken 2 kann aber nichts dafür das deine grafikkarte dein gehäuse so aufheizt.


----------



## C4Alive (16. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Big Shuriken 2: Scythe kündigt Nachfolger des Big Shuriken an*

der hat genug durchzug.
120mm in der front und das zwei mal, hinten einen 80mm und noch zusätzliche luftlöcher.
wenn das gehäuse aufgeheizt wär würde die temp der graka auch steigen.
der shuriken und big shuriken sind einfach zu schwach für nen i7-2600k.
das ist alles.


----------



## C4Alive (16. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Big Shuriken 2: Scythe kündigt Nachfolger des Big Shuriken an*



C4Alive schrieb:


> So Jungs jetzt ist der big Shuriken drauf, hab nen anständigen 2000 1/min Lüfter drauf. 120mm.
> wenn ich prime95 und FurMark gleichzeitig laufen lasse.
> bekomm ich auf die cpu nen max wert von 82°C!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> graka gtx580 bleibt auf 56°C.
> ...



die letzten temps sind im gaming betrieb


----------



## micha2 (16. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Big Shuriken 2: Scythe kündigt Nachfolger des Big Shuriken an*

schwachsinn. oder willst du jetzt behaupten, das ein 1090T nen kühleren kopf hat als ein i7 2600.
bei mir werkelt der big shuriken in nem kleinen cube(http://geizhals.at/eu/337153). die CPU geht bei mir nicht über 68°C. mit dem kleinen ging er unter last bis auf 75°C. der werkelt jetzt auf nem kleinen athlon II X2.
du solltest vielleicht mal deine ventilation optimieren.


----------



## Abductee (16. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Big Shuriken 2: Scythe kündigt Nachfolger des Big Shuriken an*

wenn ohne furmark die cpu temperaturen in ordnung sind ist es definitiv die grafikkarte die das gehäuse zu stark aufheizt.
ich hatte von deinem gehäuse den vor-vorgänger wo der 80er noch über der grafikkarte saß und da kam es mit einer 5770er warm wie aus einem fön raus.
das netzteil trägt fast nichts zur entlüftung bei.


----------



## C4Alive (19. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Big Shuriken 2: Scythe kündigt Nachfolger des Big Shuriken an*

was is da ohne furmark in ordnung? willst jetzt sagen das 76°C in ordnung ist??? 
Also das netzteil zieht sowieso von oben frischluft.
in der front sind 2 x 120mm Lüfter auf 1500  1/min.
drei 80mm für die graka.
die selbst gebohrten zusätzlichen abluftlöcher, die direkt den abluftstrom der 120mm lüfter abholen.
und drüber noch n 80mm abluft.
die shuriken´s taugen einfach nichts.


----------



## Abductee (19. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Big Shuriken 2: Scythe kündigt Nachfolger des Big Shuriken an*

du schreibst beim big shuriken 65°C, das find ich für den kühler und die cpu unter furmark ok, wunder kann der keine bewirken.

der shuriken ist ein sehr guter htpc-kühler, das er mit einem macho nicht mithalten kann ist doch verständlich.
welcher anderer kühler mit der bauhöhe ist leistungsstärker?

du bläst mit 3x 80 und 2x 120 luft in das gehäuse, aber nur mit einem 80er luft raus. hier staut sich definitiv die wärme.
ich würd die drei 80er von der grafikkarte umdrehen. 
das sich die cpu temperaturen um 11°C verschlechtern hat doch einen grund.


----------



## micha2 (19. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Big Shuriken 2: Scythe kündigt Nachfolger des Big Shuriken an*

@C4Alive

biegen sich deine gehäuseteile schon nach außen?
auf alle fälle würde ich mal versuchen, den luftstrom auch wieder nach außen zu bringen. "viel hilft viel" hilft nunmal nicht immer. bei deinem gehäuse ist das sogar kontraproduktiv.


----------



## C4Alive (19. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Big Shuriken 2: Scythe kündigt Nachfolger des Big Shuriken an*

ja erds mal ausprobieren noch bissl luft nach drausen zu bringen.
die 3 x 80 mm lass ich so wie sind. ist ja die direkte gpu kühlung.
mals schaun evtl dreh ich die 120er nach drausen und den anderen 80 nach innen?! 
probieren geht über studieren. 
nichts desto trotz hab ich mir jetzt mal diese antec h2o 620 bestellt.
werd sie mal ausprobieren und schauen was das ding für 39 € bring. 

auf jedenfall danke für die tipps. (luftstrom usw)


----------



## Abductee (19. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Big Shuriken 2: Scythe kündigt Nachfolger des Big Shuriken an*

die gpu lüfter umdrehen würd denk ich am meisten bringen.
damit entlastest du fast völlig dein gehäuse von der grafikkarte.
frischluft bekommt die grafikkarte durch den 120er der die karte anbläst genug.


----------



## C4Alive (20. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Big Shuriken 2: Scythe kündigt Nachfolger des Big Shuriken an*

also weiß nicht ob du es auf dem bildern gesehen hast.
auf der gpu ist kein rev. kühler mehr drauf.
alpenföhn peter, der braucht due drei 80mm frischluftkur.
wie gesagt werd jetzt mal die 120er rausblasen lassen.


----------



## Abductee (20. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Big Shuriken 2: Scythe kündigt Nachfolger des Big Shuriken an*

wo ist das problem? ob die drei 80er jetzt luft durch die lamellen durchblasen oder die luft durchsaugen ist in deinem fall egal.
mit einem originalkühler wär das lüfterdrehen eh nicht möglich.


----------



## C4Alive (20. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Big Shuriken 2: Scythe kündigt Nachfolger des Big Shuriken an*

hmmmmm
aber schon,mal probiert ne kerze auszusaugen? 
Ich schon, ging nicht. 

werds mal probieren


----------



## C4Alive (20. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Big Shuriken 2: Scythe kündigt Nachfolger des Big Shuriken an*

was ich damit sagen will,
das man ja mehr druck bei einen zentrierteren Luftstrom/Volumenstrom bei drückenden Lüftern gegeben hat als bei saugenden.
Bei saugenden hab ich halt weniger verwirbelungen.
Mal was anderes, kann ich die Lüfter eigentlich auch umpolen? somit müsst der lüfter ja anders rum drehen.
ohne das ich se demontiere! oder?


----------



## Abductee (20. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Big Shuriken 2: Scythe kündigt Nachfolger des Big Shuriken an*

durch die lamellen vom kühler hast du einen gerichteten luftstrom.
ob deine lüfter jetzt auf die lamellen draufblasen oder die luft vorbeisaugen ist ein unterschied von ~2°C den du nie merken wirst.
die lüfter kannst du nicht umpolen.


----------



## C4Alive (20. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Big Shuriken 2: Scythe kündigt Nachfolger des Big Shuriken an*

schade das mit den umpolen wer natürlich lässig.


----------



## C4Alive (24. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Big Shuriken 2: Scythe kündigt Nachfolger des Big Shuriken an*

Soooo Jungs,
die Ergebnisse sind da.
Hab jetzt nur Prime 95 Tests gemacht um jetzt das augenmerk uafdie CPu kühler und Luftführungssystem zu legen.
Jeder Test hat sich über 20 minuten erstreckt.
Dazwischen wurde immer eine 15 minuten pause eingelegt.

Das 1. Bild welches etwas abgeschnitten ist, da gehts los.
dann nach rechts weiter.

*1. Bild:* Big Shuriken mit Sharkoon 120mm Lüfter @ 2000  1/min. Sharkoon 80mm im heck nach draußen @ 2000 1/min. Sharkoon 3 x  80mm auf Graka  einblasend @ 2000 1/min. Alpenföhn Föhn120 Wing Boost 2 x  120mm @ 1500 1/min einblasend.

*2. Bild:* Gleiche Config. Gleichen Lüfter. Gleiche  Drehzahl. Die Alpenföhn Lüfter wurden nun umgedreht und saugen die Luft  aus dem Gehäuse raus. Somit bringen 2 x 120mm und ein 80mm Lüfter Luft  nach draußen.
Dabei ist unter anderm die GPU temp um 5-6°C gefallen. nur mal so neben bei. 

*3. Bild:* Gleiche Config. Gleichen Lüfter. Gleiche Drehzahl. wie bei 2.!!!!
Jetzt mit Antec H2O 620. Radiator Sizt vor dem 120 mm Lüfter. Also der  lüfter ist am gehäuse. Der Radiator wird nun von Außen Durchsaugt.(mit  warmer gehäuseluft)
*
4. Bild*: Gleichen Lüfter. Gleiche Drehzahl. wie bei 2. mit Antec H2O 620
Nur saugt ein 120mm lüfter an der Graka ab. Ein 120mm bläßt auf den radiator nach innen mit frischluft von draußen.

Grundsätzlich hätte ich mir noch besser werte von der "Wakü" erwünscht!!!!!

Im anhang ein paar Bilder.

Wie man an den core temps sieht macht es keinen unterschied zwischen ein und ausblaßend.
bis auf gpu, die ist gesunken mit ausblaßend.


----------



## C4Alive (24. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Big Shuriken 2: Scythe kündigt Nachfolger des Big Shuriken an*

@* Abductee
*
mit den ein bis 2°C hattest du vollkommen recht.  
was auf den radiator blaßen oder durchsaugen angeht.  
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/members/70701-abductee.html


----------

